# Non electrician piping a house



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Are you in Chicago? Why pipe a house?


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

mofos be cray said:


> Are you in Chicago? Why pipe a house?


No. I feel like it’s a safer install that protects against rodents. Also I’m redoing all the plaster so I don’t want to ever have to break the plaster to redo something. Also Unlikely event house needs rewired for lightning strike/etc. 

I do think the real reason is I wanted to challenge my ability. Sure, racing romex is cheaper and quicker, but not as fun. It’s kinda funny our commercial buildings use conduit while our dwellings where we sleep are romex.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

Could have done it in half the conduit if you played your cards right.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I did a house in the old part of Phoenix in grc once. The boss signed a contract with a married couple to do the remodel in like materials. Pulling wire was easy getting the boxes set for the plaster, not dry wall was a pain.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I hate to be critical BUT I'd bet that some of those runs have more than 360 degrees between pull points.

ie: the run to the 4" ceiling box probably has two 90 degree bends at the sill plate like the one pic shows, no reason they had to be full 90s to make the offset.

Best of luck pulling a run like that.

K-Y may not be just for laytime in this house.......


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Compliments-- you did a great job especially if you never bent pipe before. I just want you to know that this site is not for diy'ers so we wouldn't be able you should you need it. You are free to peruse the forum all you want.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Compliments-- you did a great job especially if you never bent pipe before. I just want you to know that this site is not for diy'ers so we wouldn't be able you should you need it. You are free to peruse the forum all you want.


I was going to close the thread, but it sounds like you're okay with it staying open?


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Is it just me or do there seem to be a million of these homeowner threads now? Maybe I’m just here a lot more but it feels like a lot more than say years ago.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Why not. He didn't ask about anything


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I am impressed with the conduit done by this homeowner. Maybe they're thinking of getting into the trade?

When I build my own home in the future EVRRYTHING is getting done in conduit. Why? Because I can.... and because I know there's always gonna be something to add.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Homeownerpiping said:


> It’s kinda funny our commercial buildings use conduit while our dwellings where we sleep are romex.


Romex is acceptable in residential because of the fire rating of the building. What sense does it make to have conduits that can last hours in a fire if all the wood studs holding them up are burned quickly. I even see romex in some small commercial buildings with wooden roof systems.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Romex is acceptable in residential because of the fire rating of the building. What sense does it make to have conduits that can last hours in a fire if all the wood studs holding them up are burned quickly. I even see romex in some small commercial buildings with wooden roof systems.


Well, if a rodent chewed wire started the fire, with conduit, neither the framing nor the wiring would have burned, would it? 

People go back and forth whether the Chicago area really has significantly better fire risk due to conduit but it has to be some advantage. 

You can avoid some arc fault breakers, and maintenance / changes are obviously easier. 

If he wants to wire his house in conduit, there are MUCH stupider things people spend their money on, I say go for it.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

splatz said:


> Well, if a rodent chewed wire started the fire, with conduit, neither the framing nor the wiring would have burned, would it?
> 
> People go back and forth whether the Chicago area really has significantly better fire risk due to conduit but it has to be some advantage.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree, there is way worse things he could waste his time and money on. But I would expect rodent-wire-chewing house fires to be on the decline with arc fault breakers though. I think all the EMT looks excellent, I'm always impressed when I see that guys took ALOT of time to piece together a system like that. But I hope he doesn't lose the pictures on his phone, because when the wall finish goes up it'll just look the same as my house.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Romex is acceptable in residential because of the fire rating of the building. What sense does it make to have conduits that can last hours in a fire if all the wood studs holding them up are burned quickly. I even see romex in some small commercial buildings with wooden roof systems.


Maybe a metal box and or conduit could contain an electrical fire and not spread it to the wooden studs before the smoke is noticed?

I've seen plenty of devices burn up inside metal boxes and never start the framing on fire.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

LOL ... Arc-fault breakers actually detecting arcs 😂


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> LOL ... Arc-fault breakers actually detecting arcs 😂


Works about as well as a quick prayer as you are falling off a roof!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

blueheels2 said:


> Is it just me or do there seem to be a million of these homeowner threads now? Maybe I’m just here a lot more but it feels like a lot more than say years ago.


Oh so true and some mods just let them ride rather than offend someone that obviously has no reading comprehension skills when signing up.

What is the point of entry rules if they aren't followed?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Beside labor and cost the problem with piping is when you remodel especially if you don't have access above and below.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oh so true and some mods just let them ride rather than offend someone that obviously has no reading comprehension skills when signing up.
> 
> What is the point of entry rules if they aren't followed?



It is not that, it is because he really isn't asking "how to". Showing off his work-- so what- it isn't hurting anyone and it has provided some discussion. Sure I could have deleted the thread then we get messages from members saying why did you delete that thread.... you can't win but I guess that's why we are paid the big bucks...lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It is not that, it is because he really isn't asking "how to". Showing off his work-- so what- it isn't hurting anyone and it has provided some discussion. Sure I could have deleted the thread then we get messages from members saying why did you delete that thread.... you can't win but I guess that's why we are paid the big bucks...lol


My comment was in general regarding the overwhelming amount of homeowner posts not directed at this particular post.

I agree that this one is fine (as no question(s) asked) but the other 55,000 posted really needed to be closed before any advice was offered by the overly friendly electricians that could be held liable for a misinterpreted homeowner disaster. .


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

If we really want only electricians to post here then why don’t we change the structure so that when someone signs up for an account, they aren’t allowed to actually post anything until a moderator or someone verified that they are an actual electrician?


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

SEE ????? I knew you guys got paid big bucks to mod here, LOL. That guy did a really nice job for someone who has never done it before. There are many guys that I've had on the job that never made as nice a looking job and if they had I'd have gone broke with all the conduit that ended up in the dumpster. I'm wondering how much time it took him and how much conduit he used in this, put number here, square foot house. Point is he did a good job.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe a metal box and or conduit could contain an electrical fire and not spread it to the wooden studs before the smoke is noticed?
> 
> I've seen plenty of devices burn up inside metal boxes and never start the framing on fire.


So you never use plastic boxes?


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

It’s a 1300 square ft house. I’ve probably wasted between 10 and 15 sticks. I’ve cut and reused where possible. 

It’s a slow process as I work two jobs and only can work an hour or two here or there. 

I am thinking about getting in the trade. If I could find a second shift apprenticeship I would. Financially, I couldn’t afford to quit my main job where I’m rehabbing my house.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> My comment was in general regarding the overwhelming amount of homeowner posts not directed at this particular post.
> 
> I agree that this one is fine (as no question(s) asked) but the other 55,000 posted really needed to be closed before any advice was offered by the overly friendly electricians that could be held liable for a misinterpreted homeowner disaster. .


Ok, I hear that the liability excuse a bunch and I'm unconvinced. Cite an instance where someone has successfully litigated a public forum such as this ( not behind a paywall) for any advice proffered.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

So now the homeowner is in. Unless we follow this guy around, who knows what DIY questions will be asked down the road?
They don't pay us enough to do that....lol


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

It's kind of rare to see a home fitted with EMT but really the cost is not that much more than romex. Home owners spend thousands of dollars on things like granite counter tops and solid wood flooring but skimp on the cost of plumbing and electrical.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

OP need to tell us how much pipe he bought and how much is in the dumpster. 
That's the true measure of how quick he picked it up. 
As much as the University of YouTube is shunned for technical work, there actually are some good bending videos on there. 

As to people saying why is a HO allowed on here, I'd say it has something to do with the quality of work. If it were junk work and he was asking if it's ok, how to fix it, etc. then he'd be sent over to the DIY room. 

When I was in training as a city inspector we walked into a job where some guy had pulled owner/ contractor permits but he was not the owner. He was renting commercial space. Boss took one look at his emt and said if he can bend pipe like that he knows what he's doing. That would never fly today but 30 years ago things were a bit more relaxed.

Nice job there OP.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The small house I just built (800 sq.ft.) is mostly EMT. Some NM but mostly EMT.


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

I estimate my waste percentage is between 10 and 20%. Most of the scrap has some from me screwing up offsets on runs that include 90s. I’m able to reuse some of the scrap on little runs. The outlets on the first floor stub down about 16” and then another couple feet to a 1900. (Forgive the nm clamp in this picture. Was going to run NM to a few outlets but I since figured a way to get conduit to those outlets)


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

mofos be cray said:


> Ok, I hear that the liability excuse a bunch and I'm unconvinced. Cite an instance where someone has successfully litigated a public forum such as this ( not behind a paywall) for any advice proffered.


I am glad someone said it, it isn't liability, I mean FFS the same company hosts diychatroom.com so that's not it.

There's nothing wrong with saying it, it's a forum for professionals. If you open the forum to DIYers asking DIY questions, think about where that goes. There are far more DIYers with questions than pros, through no fault on anyone's part, that content would quickly drown out the pro-to-pro stuff. With the DIY stuff diluting the content, most of the pros would leave. 

Having a separate forum where the pros that wish to can participate works out very well. Someone posts here, just redirect them over there and everybody's happy.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

splatz said:


> Having a separate forum where the pros that wish to can participate works out very well. Someone posts here, just redirect them over there and everybody's happy.


Except this guy of course, who was so pleased how his DIY conduit came out he wanted to show off to some pros. I don't mind, I mean who's he going to brag to once his walls are closed up again? And I am not worried about the site being deluged with DIYers showing off their nice DIY conduit work in their homes


----------



## JginIndy (Nov 16, 2020)

Your work looks better than a 10 year J man I worked with.


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks for the compliments. I was raised to take pride in my work. Also I’m hoping my inspector goes easier on me as he is notorious for giving homeowners a difficult time.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Picture #1 above is the perfect place for a kick.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

John Valdes said:


> Unless we follow this guy around, who knows what DIY questions will be asked down the road?
> They don't pay us enough to do that....lol


They might not pay you enough to do that, but I get paid more than enough to do that... lol


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Homeownerpiping said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I was raised to take pride in my work. Also I’m hoping my inspector goes easier on me as he is notorious for giving homeowners a difficult time.


Remember to use insulated bushings before pulling the wire as most inspector gets off pointing out the little things.


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

gpop said:


> Remember to use insulated bushings before pulling the wire as most inspector gets off pointing out the little things.


I got a 100 pack but I think I’m gonna need more.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mofos be cray said:


> Ok, I hear that the liability excuse a bunch and I'm unconvinced. Cite an instance where someone has successfully litigated a public forum such as this ( not behind a paywall) for any advice proffered.


It only takes once!

When someone is hurt lawyers sue everybody possible.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> So you never use plastic boxes?


Not if at all avoidable.

I like 4"x4"s with mud rings, mc, and pigtailing for devices.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It only takes once!
> 
> When someone is hurt lawyers sue everybody possible.


Yes they splash a lot of civil suits around. That'd why I said successfully litigated. I agree with splatz that we don't need to hide behind some faux reason for disallowing weekend warriors. Just needing a professional forum is reason enough. But I think that, sometimes the diyers offer good content ( such as the OP on this thread) and restricting discussion on a worthwhile topic because of who initiated the discussion seems a bit churlish.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice work but .

The old rodents can't get to the wire trick . I worked on and built restaurants for 15+ years and A half inch pipe with 3 wires in it is a freeway for mice to get to the 4 square condo . You would be amazed at how many chicken bones I've pulled out of switch boxes . Rats are sneaky bastards too . 

Im not putting you or the work done down . Just saying a chain is only as strong as its weakest link .


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

catsparky1 said:


> A half inch pipe with 3 wires in it is a freeway for mice to get to the 4 square condo . You would be amazed at how many chicken bones I've pulled out of switch boxes . Rats are sneaky bastards too .
> 
> Im not putting you or the work done down . Just saying a chain is only as strong as its weakest link .


So what I'm hearing is put conduit seals in, and use this stuff? If it's worth overdoing it's worth going WAY WAY overkill right?? LOL


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

.


catsparky1 said:


> Nice work but .
> 
> The old rodents can't get to the wire trick . I worked on and built restaurants for 15+ years and A half inch pipe with 3 wires in it is a freeway for mice to get to the 4 square condo . You would be amazed at how many chicken bones I've pulled out of switch boxes . Rats are sneaky bastards too .
> 
> Im not putting you or the work done down . Just saying a chain is only as strong as its weakest link .


so you’re saying I should use explosion proof fittings typically used in gas station electric? 😂
4 square condo...🤣

I’ll trust my cat to keep the rodent population in check


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Homeownerpiping said:


> .
> 
> so you’re saying I should use explosion proof fittings typically used in gas station electric? 😂
> 4 square condo...🤣
> ...





Homeownerpiping said:


> .
> 
> so you’re saying I should use explosion proof fittings typically used in gas station electric? 😂
> 4 square condo...🤣
> ...


I got a couple gallons of cement and fiber if you want it .


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

My scrap pile for those interested. I’ve put up over 250ft so far


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

wait wait wait
I see romex in the picture
did you pull romex in those pipes?


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

splatz said:


> wait wait wait
> I see romex in the picture
> did you pull romex in those pipes?



lol uhoh


Edit: whew, good to see thhn spools


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

splatz said:


> wait wait wait
> I see romex in the picture
> did you pull romex in those pipes?



first pic has 12g rolls.


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

gpop said:


> first pic has 12g rolls.


See earlier post. I was going to run UFb to 3 outlets where I couldn’t get conduit to the outlet from the basement. I since changed plans and have a plan to get conduit to those 3 boxes. Damn homeowner and his change orders. 😂

I have 7 colors of thhn. Black and red to designate phase. Purple for travelers. Pink for switch legs. White for neutral. Green for ground. And orange for fire alarm signal wire and “fan legs”. lol solid except for the purple. Purple and pink 12 solid was a pain to find.

I will need to bury some uf-b for things like exterior lights. Did I mention lime/sand/hair plaster is no fun?


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

The more and more I see and read on this thread I’m starting to think the OP is very much in the trade and getting a good laugh out of this. Nice bends, EMT, insulated bushings, THHN, etc.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not if at all avoidable.
> 
> I like 4"x4"s with mud rings, mc, and pigtailing for devices.


I like them all too but don’t see a need for them in most residential situations.


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> The more and more I see and read on this thread I’m starting to think the OP is very much in the trade and getting a good laugh out of this. Nice bends, EMT, insulated bushings, THHN, etc.


I can promise you I’m not in the trade. I have spent an hour or more almost everyday for the past year lurking here and other electrician forums.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

OTHER electrician forums ???? Surely you jest.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Homeownerpiping said:


> I will need to bury some uf-b for things like exterior lights. Did I mention lime/sand/hair plaster is no fun?
> 
> Diamond blades are your friend. Very messy but a friend none the less.


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

For the chases, I’ve been using an angle grinder and masonry cutting disk.

I rented an arbortech brick saw to cut the brick for the outlet boxes. Surprisingly efficient and was able to cut 10 in an hour


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I missing working is brick homes. 
Chasing, rendering and plastering


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> The more and more I see and read on this thread I’m starting to think the OP is very much in the trade and getting a good laugh out of this. Nice bends, EMT, insulated bushings, THHN, etc.


Cletus is back!


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

zoltan said:


> Cletus is back!


With a new way of starting the conversation. No longer "Can I do dis", Now it's "I did dis"!


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Homeownerpiping said:


> .
> 
> so you’re saying I should use explosion proof fittings typically used in gas station electric? 😂
> 4 square condo...🤣
> ...


In the third post on this thread you said you used pipe to protect against rodents and now it's your cats job? Guess you bent all that pipe for nothing.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Homeownerpiping said:


> I estimate my waste percentage is between 10 and 20%. Most of the scrap has some from me screwing up offsets on runs that include 90s. I’m able to reuse some of the scrap on little runs. The outlets on the first floor stub down about 16” and then another couple feet to a 1900. (Forgive the nm clamp in this picture. Was going to run NM to a few outlets but I since figured a way to get conduit to those outlets)
> 
> This looks good but it might have been better if you just put a kick before your first 90 as you exited the 4s box rather than an offset in the middle. I always try to have as few bends as possible for ease of wire pulling.
> View attachment 154099
> View attachment 154100


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Homeownerpiping said:


> See earlier post. I was going to run UFb to 3 outlets where I couldn’t get conduit to the outlet from the basement. I since changed plans and have a plan to get conduit to those 3 boxes. Damn homeowner and his change orders. 😂
> 
> I have 7 colors of thhn. Black and red to designate phase. Purple for travelers. Pink for switch legs. White for neutral. Green for ground. And orange for fire alarm signal wire and “fan legs”. lol solid except for the purple. Purple and pink 12 solid was a pain to find.
> 
> ...





Homeownerpiping said:


> 154138[/ATTACH]


After all that, you're burying UF? Can't use pipe and wire? (Even PVC)

Posted by electrician who often finds bad DB, but rarely bad romex in walls


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

readydave8 said:


> After all that, you're burying UF? Can't use pipe and wire? (Even PVC)
> 
> Posted by electrician who often finds bad DB, but rarely bad romex in walls


The wall on the left has 3 outlets. My access to the basement was blocked by joist. I was trying to avoid doing something like the picture below. (Note: I still need to strap this and tidy it up)


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

Fairy proud of the middle piece. 1 attempt! Kick 90 into 45 into a 90. Not pictured is the 90 to the box. This 20 foot run is going to be just under 360.


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

Nights like this make me hate brick. Still easier than stripping UF-b


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Man you're bloody killing it. What's your day job?


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

mofos be cray said:


> Man you're bloody killing it. What's your day job?


I build financial reports for a fortune 100 company and sling parts at an auto parts store after that.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Homeownerpiping said:


> I build financial reports for a fortune 100 company and sling parts at an auto parts store after that.


How you have time learn pipe work too? Do you never sleep?


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

mofos be cray said:


> How you have time learn pipe work too? Do you never sleep?


Just by doing it. I’ve watched one YouTube video on box offsets, had an electrician show me how he did a box offset, and then downloaded an app.


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

Last post for a while. Got my feeder issue solved. It’s gonna be awhile but I’m looking forward to the 250 kcmil


Edit: guess I can only use 4/0 or change how I bring the feeders in. Someone pointed out I didn’t factor in conduit fill for the LR. Silly code. 3 250 mcm fine in 2” conduit but not the conduit body. 🙄


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Homeownerpiping said:


> View attachment 154414
> 
> Last post for a while. Got my feeder issue solved. It’s gonna be awhile but I’m looking forward to the 250 kcmil


You should definitely pop back in, I like the work.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not in Chicago or cook county, but some towns north of the city require TW in residential. 
I've always piped all,these years and it comes naturally to know what way the other guy went during a remodel. For me running rope is a PITA. Especially making it look good exposed. I made a spinning hanger for NM coils so it unrolls nice, but pipe is still easier for me to do. 

The OP did a pretty decent job I think.


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

mofos be cray said:


> You should definitely pop back in, I like the work.


Thanks. My goal is for the AHJ to ask me who I paid to do it.

I have to do some structural work to the house in the meantime. I’m moving a stairwell which will involve me taking out a couple dozen bricks to slide new floor joist in. And then once that is done, I have a 3 story addition (16x20) to put on which includes the garage which is where I’m locating a 125 amp subpanel. (My butt puckered at the cost of the 1 1/4 conduit) and then once all that is done, I can pipe the rest.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> *I hate to be critical BUT I'd bet that some of those runs have more than 360 degrees between pull points.*
> 
> ie: the run to the 4" ceiling box probably has two 90 degree bends at the sill plate like the one pic shows, no reason they had to be full 90s to make the offset.
> 
> ...


OP/HO, I’d pull your wire before the wallboard goes up.


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

five.five-six said:


> OP/HO, I’d pull your wire before the wallboard goes up.


The exterior walls are plaster. The interior walls will get pull before they get covered. None of the runs are over 360. Some are close but I don’t think any are over


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

The thing I see missing the most is strapping the TW. And because it's an old home that plaster will be a pain to get a attached to the old brick wall. It will suck the moisture out of it before it sets and crack. But remember, plaster is not a method used to secure TW.


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

Wirenuting said:


> The thing I see missing the most is strapping the TW. And because it's an old home that plaster will be a pain to get a attached to the old brick wall. It will suck the moisture out of it before it sets and crack. But remember, plaster is not a method used to secure TW.


I assume by TW, you are taking about Thin wall conduit.
The other night I went through and drilled holes, installed #10 anchors and then strapped. 

As for the plaster, I wet the wall a couple times to control the suction. Putting the scratch and float coat hasn’t been terribly difficult. The white coat will test my skills though


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

So I talked with my POCO today. I could get 120/208 4 wire 3 phase for a cool 20k but they squashed my idea of an open delta service. Bummer. Did some load calcs with 2 EV charger and tankless water heater and it came out to damn near 300 amps. Probably going to pull a 400 service in just to completely future proof it. Service changes are expensive. (I won’t always live in this house and I can’t work on the electricial if I’m renting it)


----------



## Sparky4021 (Mar 10, 2021)

Out here in Ca Edison and the state allow you to have a 2nd meter for the EV's. The rate is cheaper than the regular residential rate. You might be able to split it where the Service Entrance is.


----------



## tedanderson (Jan 31, 2021)

ohm it hertz said:


> Could have done it in half the conduit if you played your cards right.


Yeah, but just like when you're first learning poker, you're going to loose some money until you learn how to play the game.


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

tedanderson said:


> Yeah, but just like when you're first learning poker, you're going to loose some money until you learn how to play the game.


I just view it as i made pulling easier 😅


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back to post #71...If you drop down to 4/0...do you know how hard it will be to get THOSE around that LR ?...And why can't you enter the bottom of that sub...?


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

radio208 said:


> Back to post #71...If you drop down to 4/0...do you know how hard it will be to get THOSE around that LR ?...And why can't you enter the bottom of that


I kinda like keeping branch circuits from crossing feeders. Stupid? Maybe. As long as I can get it through, I don’t care how big of a PITA it is. 

And this whole plan might change based on the load calculations and possibility of an addition. May end up with twin 200 amp panels.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Homeownerpiping said:


> I kinda like keeping branch circuits from crossing feeders. Stupid? Maybe. As long as I can get it through, I don’t care how big of a PITA it is.
> 
> And this whole plan might change based on the load calculations and possibility of an addition. May end up with twin 200 amp panels.


You guys gotta admit this is an HO who knows his ****. He is at least as knowledgeable as your average, everyday electrician.
If, and there's no guarantee I could help, he asked for advice I would totally offer any advice I could.


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

Some of my uglier work. 4 point saddles are fun to bend, but I don’t have that many opportunities. Right picture was two attempts (saddle was in the middle of an offset). The left two, I bent without measuring. Just kinda marked where I needed the bottom to be and bent from there. Shrink is almost non existent on 10 degree offsets (think it’s 1/4” shrink on 2 offsets) hence why I didn’t bother measuring.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mofos be cray said:


> Ok, I hear that the liability excuse a bunch and I'm unconvinced. Cite an instance where someone has successfully litigated a public forum such as this ( not behind a paywall) for any advice proffered.



The thing is it is not your or my decision to make. The corporate ladder of lawyers are not willing to take the risk. Oh, btw, there was an ec who told the homeowner that he couldn't legally hang the fixture because it wasn't listed. He showed the home owner how to do it but the guy fell, sued and won. Anything can happen in today's world of litigation.


----------

